# Funny Video



## Zico (Jan 4, 2014)

for Americans please don't feel im insulting you i am only putting this up as i found this immensely funny. as it goes pretty much the rest of the world finds this vid funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE

sorry for not posting in Lynx... just found out what that section was for.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 4, 2014)

The thing that sometimes fascinates me about the US is the fact that citizens of other countries can often know more about America than some Americans.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Jan 4, 2014)

that makes you weep for humanity.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 4, 2014)

you can basicaly do this in any part of the world
the trick is that they ask 10-30 people, pick the funniest one and then trash the others and then they just repeat in a new location

i saw a show just like this one from japan, all i can say is: dem japanese school girls dude


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 4, 2014)

"were we even in the vietnam war"

...


I don't think this is exclusive to Americans. It's a result of being part of a culture that has little to no encouragement to learn about anything outside of its homeland's borders. European countries learn about each other all the time, due to how geographically close we all are. But that doesn't mean the same obliviousness can't be present elsewhere.

The only deciding factor in this is whether or not someone is willing to educate themselves about something.

But in the case of the US, doing so isn't broadly encouraged. There's little reason why these people _can't_ go out and learn and then "get" it.


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 4, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> you can basicaly do this in any part of the world
> the trick is that they ask 10-30 people, pick the funniest one and then trash the others and then they just repeat in a new location
> 
> i saw a show just like this one from japan, all i can say is: dem japanese school girls dude


I reckon it's surprising enough that even one person of the bunch would give such a reply.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 4, 2014)

Behold! The products of a decentralized education system! Still, I'm very sure that all the clever people got cut out.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2014)

Can we trade some of our balls for some of Europe's brains? I think it would be mutually beneficial.


----------



## Zico (Jan 4, 2014)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Can we trade some of our balls for some of Europe's brains? I think it would be mutually beneficial.



Lol that's funny. But where there's smart people there's dumb people. It's just that Australia decided to go and find these unbelievably dumb people. If there anyone who can do it it's the Aussies.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2014)

AC Fox said:


> Lol that's funny. But where there's smart people there's dumb people. It's just that *Australia *decided to go and find these unbelievably dumb people. If there anyone who can do it it's the Aussies.


Okay._ Now_ I feel stupid for assuming they were British.  But my point yet stands.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Jan 4, 2014)

Well it was kind of hard to know which country was criticizing them.


----------



## Zico (Jan 5, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> Well it was kind of hard to know which country was criticizing them.


That does depend on how much tv you watch that didn't originate from your native country. I watch a lot of airport control programs and a lot of them broadcasted here are from Australia or New Zealand


----------



## DrDingo (Jan 5, 2014)

Xela-Dasi said:


> Well it was kind of hard to know which country was criticizing them.


Admittedly, I initially thought that the people doing the report sounded American. My first thought was that they didn't sound British.


----------



## Hooky (Jan 5, 2014)

Australia. Award-winning reporting since 2130.


----------

